# Dueling tree rifle target



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

This past weekend I took a buddy up on an invite to a private rifle range. This thing has a shoot house that rivals most homes and the range extends to 2000 yards. It is primarily used by some elite folks and a couple of arms manufacturers. 
One of the things that was of interest to me was what they call a dueling tree. It is comprised of a center stand from which 12 arms extend right and left, six per side, with a 9" round target on the end of each arm.. They swivel on the center stand. Each guy has six targets on his side. Each side has its own color. The first guy to knock his targets to the other side wins.
Here is the kicker, this thing sits out at about 700 yards. 
Another interesting target was an automobile with to head targets hanging from the roof inside set out at 725 yards That took a little getting used to. There were way to many cool targets to mention but those were the fun ones.
Have you guys ever seen one of these?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

9" @ 700 yds. That'll take some good shootin' Tex!


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Not really bad with a half MOA gun, but the wind plays heck with you.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Just for the doubters, not that there will be any.........
The 1st pic is in the shoot house. the 2nd is the 1000 yard silhouette, and the 3rd is looking at the back of the silhouette toward the shoot house. Granted, the wind was blowing a little. Just for reference, I am 6' 8" and pushing the heck out of 300 pounds.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have anywhere that we could shoot 1000 yds about 600 is maxed out around these parts, except the military bases....they have all the fun stuff.....been wanting to shoot the 270 win mag some distance but haven't done it yet....almost shot at Whompy last year @ 600 but decided against it at the last minute....purty good breeze and I hadn't ranged that gun at that distance. The next week it was harvested....by another hunter . Looks like fun!


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

A 270 at that range would probably drop between 4 and 5 feet, depending on the balistic coefficient and grain of bullet.
It stinks that someone else got him.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

A former co-worker had a brother who was a Marine sniper. Had a chance to do a little informal shooting with him. Needless to say, he put us all to shame. I had never shot with anyone who really knew how to shoot before. It was a sight to behold.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I don't have anywhere that we could shoot 1000 yds about 600 is maxed out around these parts, except the military bases....they have all the fun stuff.....been wanting to shoot the 270 win mag some distance but haven't done it yet....almost shot at Whompy last year @ 600 but decided against it at the last minute....purty good breeze and I hadn't ranged that gun at that distance. The next week it was harvested....by another hunter . Looks like fun!


Dawg, this is a great place to learn to pop balloons at 700 yards....not too far from you in the panhandle.

Regards, Mike

http://kmprecisionrifletraining.com/


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Man I love that range. I'd love those targets out in my pasture shooting range. I don't have any quite that fancy. Just some round gongs hanging on chains. I like shooting the little stuff (.223, .22-250) out to around 500 yards the most. Fun figuring out the wind with those little bullets when they start slowing down.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Vol said:


> Dawg, this is a great place to learn to pop balloons at 700 yards....not too far from you in the panhandle.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://kmprecisionrifletraining.com/


Looks pretty awesome to me!


IHCman said:


> Man I love that range. I'd love those targets out in my pasture shooting range. I don't have any quite that fancy. Just some round gongs hanging on chains. I like shooting the little stuff (.223, .22-250) out to around 500 yards the most. Fun figuring out the wind with those little bullets when they start slowing down.


Just about any target is fun when I am shooting.


----------

